# Cyathopharynx foai looks sick



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought a pair of Cyathopharynx foai (6 inches) 3 days ago and they look uncomfortable. Tested water and was ok. temperature is around 28C...

day 1: was soaked and put in tank, not fed, but they were kinda slow moving
day 2: tried feeding but were not eating to much, wasting a lot.
day 3: not active, not eating, and waste not thick anymore .....

I am wondering are they fish sick? or it takes a while for this fish to get used to a new enviroment?

thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It does take fish a bit to adjust to new surroundings, new food, etc.

Are they eating at all? Do you know what they were being fed before?

What are the exact water parameters on the tank?

Kim


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

hey kim

i asked the supplier he told me flake food ... but i have tried everything from flake, pellet to frozen brineshrimps. they seem to be interested in the brineshrimps on the 2nd day, but on the 3rd they not eating at all now and not even scooping on the sand anymore.

This is my first time having C. Foai and i do not understand this fish at all, so a bit worried :-?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Were they shipped?

You may have fish with internal parasites. I'm not sure what is available for you there to treat them with. Something with metronidazole in it would be ideal.

There are two links regarding treating bloat under my signature, you might read over these.

Kim


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh yes, they were shipped many times from my guess caz they were new stocks to the supplier. 
The only med I have at the moment is 2-amino-5-nitrothiazole, not sure if this med is good enough for them? one of the foai has a long transparent poo, is that a bit to late to save them?

thanks


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

kim I also got this Gentamycin Sulfate, would that ok to use later in future? all i know this drug is really strong ... 
At the moment i am using 2-amino-5-nitrothiazole to treat them.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

From what I can find on the 2-amino-5-nitrothiazole, it's not something I would want to use for my fish. It looks like it has been used in controlled animal testing to induce cancer.

The gentamycin is an antibiotic, and I don't see how it could be effective against internal parasites.

Check with your LFS or veterinarian and see what is available specifically for treating internal parasites. Anything with praziquantel or metronidazole would be helpful. The longer they go without treatment, the harder it will be to save them.

Kim


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

i could only find metronidazole at the drug store, would that be ok to use for the fish ? or it has to be the ones in the fish store?


----------

